# blackwater stripers??



## illforwill (May 26, 2009)

for a while i been hearing about some stripers in blackwater wheres a good area and is the best time at night.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

iv caught them by the court house and down at the ol trussel


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been told that the crappier the weather the better the striper bite is. I do not target them alot but I alwasy seem to catch them when a front is coming or is on top of us.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Hell, I have caught my best and biggest fish in the worst weather. It aint just the stripers!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i heeerd that:whistling:


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

King Kevin would be the local authority on Blackwater


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

*stripers*

I have fished stripers for years in Blackwater. Best time is at night using live finger mullet. Fish a carolina rig on the bottom and fish with a cork near the top. Almost any mouth or deep hole below the Blackwater bridge can be good.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, 20yrs ago, I never heard of stripers even being in Blackwater river. I gotta move back home. lol.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Striper*

29 LB caught in Blackwater in 1974. That was 37 years ago. They have probably been there forever.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

wow this is an old thread


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

The stripers were restored to the northwest Florida rivers and you can catch them in all of the local rivers. The water temps keep them in the river all year and they do not migrate out to the Gulf as that water is too warm for them. I caught a 20 lb. striper by the Milton boardwalk on a Bomber crankbait. It was one of the brood fish released from the Holt hatchery. Besides that fish, I've only caught a random one now and again while bass fishing at Blackwater. The winter bite is the best as I believe they come out from the deep holes as the water cools off. I've caught many of them in Escambia usually while trout fishing or targeting them with rattle traps at the Spillway. I think the best all around river is the Choctawahatchee as it has a plentiful shad population.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> The stripers were restored to the northwest Florida rivers and you can catch them in all of the local rivers. The water temps keep them in the river all year and they do not migrate out to the Gulf as that water is too warm for them. I caught a 20 lb. striper by the Milton boardwalk on a Bomber crankbait. It was one of the brood fish released from the Holt hatchery. Besides that fish, I've only caught a random one now and again while bass fishing at Blackwater. The winter bite is the best as I believe they come out from the deep holes as the water cools off. I've caught many of them in Escambia usually while trout fishing or targeting them with rattle traps at the Spillway. I think the best all around river is the Choctawahatchee as it has a plentiful shad population.


Your right I think we need a shad stocking program to support our growing population of preditor fish in the rivers to take the pressure off the native small fish


----------

